# Home Made Holsters



## leifglock (Feb 19, 2010)

It looks like this section of the forum moves pretty slow. I posted some of these pics the SIG section but also have made a few for my Glock. This seems like the most relevant place. Making this hoslters is a blast and is very satisfying. I can't wait to get some more guns so I can make more holsters!

It took some testing and I still have some fine-tuning to do. I would say I probably spent 10-15 hours experimenting before I finally made some nice, working holsters. Lots of trial and error with technique and design. Let me know what you think. I'm open to constructive criticism.

Glock 23 IWB



























Glock 23 to be mounted to a pack waist-band


















Sig P238 IWB



























Sig P238 Pocket Holster


----------



## recoilguy (Apr 30, 2009)

Nice I like the Sig one for sure.


----------



## Bisley (Aug 24, 2008)

Nice. I see you have figured out that the more radical forward cant makes for for easier concealability.

I make some of my own leather IWB holsters, because most don't tilt forward enough to please me, but I haven't tried Kydex yet.


----------



## Steve M1911A1 (Feb 6, 2008)

From experience, I suggest that you cut away more Kydex at the place where the gun's triggerguard meets its grip.
The holsters you picture will eventually abrade your hand, if you assume a firm firing grip before beginning your presentation.
Your strong-side hand's fingers should be able to wrap firmly around the gun's grip without contacting the holster, especially its edge.

I further suggest that you don't need to place a Kydex flange over the end of the pistol's slide, to retain the gun in its IWB holster. Merely having pressed a dimple into the holster within the triggerguard is sufficient.

The pocket holster seems too sharply pointed. You may end up ripping holes in your pocket. In truth, I believe that Kydex is not the appropriate material for a pocket holster. Also, your version seems (without having tried it, of course) to be too retentive. Pocket holsters don't have to hold onto the pistol very tightly.


----------



## leifglock (Feb 19, 2010)

Thanks for the feedback Steve. I can definitely take a little more plastic off on the thumb-side of the grip. But on the finger side I would have to refine my clip system. Or just mount the clip lower making the gun ride higher in the waistband. 

Regarding the kydex flange; are you referring to the 'sweat-guard'? It doesn't really have any retention benefit. The top is slightly curved but it is curved specifically for comfort so you don't pinch the fat of your back (well my back) in between the gun and holster

All good feedback on the pocket holster. Kydex pocket holsters do kind of suck!


----------



## leifglock (Feb 19, 2010)

The holster I basically copied is this Comp-Tac:



















I've had it for couple of months and I love it. Drawing and re-holstering is fast and easy, it is very comfortable. Mine aren't quite this good! Clearly the fit and finish isn't as good. Also, mine don't quite have the crisp 'click' in and out that the factory Kydex does. But I'm not done trying!


----------



## Steve M1911A1 (Feb 6, 2008)

leifglock said:


> ...Regarding the kydex flange; are you referring to the 'sweat-guard'? It doesn't really have any retention benefit. The top is slightly curved but it is curved specifically for comfort so you don't pinch the fat of your back (well my back) in between the gun and holster...


Good thinking, then, and well-planned.
I retract my negative comment.
:smt023

The holster you copied is cut to allow a presentation that does not jeopardize finger skin.
Note how little Kydex needs be removed from both inside and outside flanges.
Note, also, how small an inside-the-triggerguard dimple need be, to do the trick.

I found that ordinary electronics-chassis grommets worked perfectly well as between-the-flanges compression tensioners. Radio Shack carries them.
Good Chicago screws, however, are harder to get.


----------



## Gunners_Mate (Feb 17, 2010)

I've never seen anyone custom make a holster from kydex, how does this process work? the plastic seems relatively thick, and based on the level of detail in the shape of the holsters I don't think bending is the primary form for creating shape. so is it a thermoplastic and people are using heat guns or blow dryers to shape it, using (blank) and a mold, or are we somehow making plaster molds and melting stuff using propane blow torches? just wondering about the material and the methods


----------



## leifglock (Feb 19, 2010)

Gunner

It's actually much easier than all of that. The kydex is actually quite thin (.06" to .093" depending on which you prefer) and becomes soft at low temps. Most people heat up a piece in a toaster oven. Then you pull it out wearing trusty "ove-gloves", wrap it around your gun, and put it in some sort of press (basically 2 pieces of plywood with some foam sandwiched between). Then you hit the band-saw and/or grinding/shaping tools.

But pictures are worth a thousand words: 
http://www.steyrclub.com/vb/showthread.php?2602-Procedure-For-Forming-Kydex


----------

